# BEAUTIFUL little girl..friend's daughter



## Shilowe (Aug 19, 2009)

I did a shoot for my friend..her little girl is SO beautiful.  It was fun, she was pretending to be a princess the whole time..she went from being captured to her prince saving her, lol.  I also got her adorable little boy who just turned a year.


----------



## lschaaf (Aug 19, 2009)

She is a beautiful girl.  Nice shots!


----------

